# Volunteering



## daisypop (Apr 2, 2012)

Does anyone do any voluntary work? It is a great way to get out and you can give back too the community at the same time. Some examples are things like...
-Working in a charity shop
-helping in a church
-Baking for a community event


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2012)

Also animal and pet shelters like the DumbFriends League use volunteers to help out in various ways, great for animal lovers.

Just offering to help an elderly neighbor by shoveling their snow, shopping for their groceries, mowing their lawns,  or walking their dogs is a good way to volunteer your time.


----------



## littlegreyfox (Apr 3, 2012)

I work in a little charity shop its great to get me out of the house and keep me active. I think i'd go crazy without it


----------



## AlbertC (Apr 3, 2012)

One of the most satisfying ways to volunteers is to offer the skills and experience that you have aquired over many years to the board or organizing committe of a non-profit organization. I don't think I'd be as useful in the kitchen of a shelter as someone younger and quicker on their feet, but I'm positive that I could manage the finances and secure grant funding.


----------



## NSRob (Apr 4, 2012)

I work at our local food bank (I have for years, even before retiring).  I find it to be very rewarding.  With the economy the way it is our local food bank has been busier than ever, and needs more volunteers.  Even if you can't afford to donate food, donating time is just as valuable.


----------



## Elzee (Oct 24, 2012)

I crochet for charity - hats for the homeless, blankets for children with AIDS, etc. I crochet in my home, as well as at a Yarn Ministry meeting. 

One woman who was in a nursing home really enjoyed knitting for charity, she was 90 years old when she passed away. Someone always offered her a ride to the meetings and she would come in, using her walker, with a big smile on her face as she so enjoyed being able to do something for others. Just before she passed away, the nurses knew she was then dying and so, they put her last knitting project in her hands as she passed away. I am sure it gave her comfort, as she so enjoyed being able to do something for others even though she was living in a nursing home. 

My parents did volunteer work until shortly before they passed away. I hope that I am able and well enough to be able to do something for others - for the rest of my life.


----------

